# transfers information



## jewels14 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm new to plastisol transfers i have used transfer express several times but i am wondering what other options i have and do they all have design studios or how does that work? any tips and information would be great


----------



## Nmfiredawg (Sep 13, 2014)

There are a few on here so depends on what you like. I have had good luck with fm expressions. I like their fashion feel better then athletic. The samples I got from transfer express where good too, but think fm is less expensive.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Howard Sportswear also sells catalog designs and I think F&M were getting into that too.


----------

